# Knives!



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Two questions if I may:-

Firstly...

What do you folks recommend for sharpening kitchen knives? I bought a gizmo at a show but its pretty pants tbh. When we move I will get a bench grinder (always wanted one :smile2 but until then, what do you use?


Secondly...

I see colourful ceramic knives now in many places and very cheap as well. Are they any good?

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It depends on what kind of steel, plus what you are cutting.Those modern sharpeners ruin good knives, you need to use the old fashioned type on a handle that probably came in a set with the carving knife and fork.Remember to set the knives up for L or R handed.A quick 2 or 3 strokes before use is best.Ooops sorry matron.:grin2::grin2:

cabby

Sorry forgot to answer question 2. Have you seen any Butchers with them.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought one of these https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00V4T05YC/ref=s9_acsd_al_bw_c_x_1 for a tenner last year and it does a really good job of sharpening. I had to issue a warning to the kids (teens) as they were far sharper than I'd ever managed to get them previously.

They seem to have crept up in price as their popularity spreads.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

+1 for the AnySharp


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Do they actually sharpen the knives though, or just tear the blades into shards on the edges??

They appear sharp for a short time, but under the microscope I suspect the blade edge would look like a saw?

This is the con trick when they demonstrate at shows. Breaking through the skin of a tomato is the trick, and of course a saw toothed blade will do this very well. Doesn't mean it's rally sharp though - just rough!!

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> I bought one of these https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00V4T05YC/ref=s9_acsd_al_bw_c_x_1 for a tenner last year and it does a really good job of sharpening. I had to issue a warning to the kids (teens) as they were far sharper than I'd ever managed to get them previously.
> 
> They seem to have crept up in price as their popularity spreads.


That's the gizmo I have and tbh I don't rate it.

Graham :serious:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Zebedee said:


> Do they actually sharpen the knives though, or just tear the blades into shards on the edges??
> 
> They appear sharp for a short time, but under the microscope I suspect the blade edge would look like a saw?
> 
> ...


Does it matter what it looks like under a microscope, as long as it does the job? Any knife needs sharpening regularly, as a blunt knife is more dangerous than a sharp one. The blade will gradually be worn down so in the longterm a knife is disposable.

I have one of those sharpeners that has little discs that the blade passes between. It works really well, and I finish off with one swipe each side on a steel to clean it up. Follow with a wipe of a cloth to remove any metallis bits. Goes through a tomato like butter. I use blade guards on all my kitchen knives as I keep them in a drawer, not in a block.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Do they actually sharpen the knives though, or just tear the blades into shards on the edges??
> 
> They appear sharp for a short time, but under the microscope I suspect the blade edge would look like a saw?
> 
> ...


I only know that they're not blunt and have held their sharpness for a long time, be that a true sharpness, or a rough sharpness ? All I need is for my knives to cut well and they are much better at that now. I don't know how they could be any better at that task.

I'm not a master chef and although my knives were not cheap, I don't need to go down the whetstone route that top chefs use.

Ken.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

GMJ said:


> That's the gizmo I have and tbh I don't rate it.
> 
> Graham :serious:


I don't know what to say to that Graham, I've tried various sharpeners over the years and this is the first one that really does a good job that I'm happy with.

Perhaps it's the quality of the steel or the method of sharpening ? Perhaps you got a faulty sharpener, or it may be that your standards or requirements are far higher than mine ?

My main kitchen knife set is probably close to 25 years old now and wasn't particularly cheap, but I wouldn't consider them to be near 'professional' grade. I also have a few cheap "Kitchen Devil" knives which I keep in the cutlery drawer for general day to day use and even they came up like new.

Ken.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

tugboat said:


> Does it matter what it looks like under a microscope, as long as it does the job? Any knife needs sharpening regularly, as a blunt knife is more dangerous than a sharp one. The blade will gradually be worn down so in the longterm a knife is disposable.
> 
> I have one of those sharpeners that has little discs that the blade passes between. It works really well, and I finish off with one swipe each side on a steel to clean it up. Follow with a wipe of a cloth to remove any metallis bits. Goes through a tomato like butter. I use blade guards on all my kitchen knives as I keep them in a drawer, not in a block.


What ho Tuggers...

Post up a link to the kind of thing you are talking about will ya?

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> I don't know what to say to that Graham, I've tried various sharpeners over the years and this is the first one that really does a good job that I'm happy with.
> 
> Perhaps it's the quality of the steel or the method of sharpening ? Perhaps you got a faulty sharpener, or it may be that your standards or requirements are far higher than mine ?
> 
> ...


Ken

Could be any/all of the above tbh...:smile2:

"One mans rubbish...." etc

Graham :smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

+1 for the one Blizzrad's got. Ours is the same but blue. We tend to buy cheap knives every 3-5 years by all accounts. Yes, the sharpener does wear the knife edge down over a period of time but then we just buy a new knife. This gizmo makes cheap knives sharp lol.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't beat a proper steel to sharpen knives IMO.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

So has anyone got experience of using ceramic knives?

I'm not a butcher so they would be used for general veg prep and general kitchen cutting use...nothing too onerous

Graham :smile2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

GMJ said:


> What ho Tuggers...
> 
> Post up a link to the kind of thing you are talking about will ya?
> 
> ...


What ho and pip pip, G.

My sharpener is so old it may have been my Granny's!

Here are a couple of piccies, I'm sure you can find a modern equivalent. Whatever you get, make sure it is well designed so it can be used safely. Mine has a big flat base so can be held firmly down on a board.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Made back when we made the best steel in the world in Sheffield, which is of course up in Yorkshire, meks thi reet prowd.

You can get similar things with more wheels, but they don't seem to work very well, hence my pref for a proper steel.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Made back when we made the best steel in the world in Sheffield, which is of course up in Yorkshire, meks thi reet prowd.


Border country isn't it Kev....Greater Derbyshire might be a better description :wink2:

Graham >


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Blizzard said:


> I'm not a master chef and although my knives were not cheap, I don't need to go down the whetstone route that top chefs use.
> Ken.


Nor am I Ken, and my knives were also not cheap - bloody expensive a couple of them!! :surprise:

That's precisely why I don't like to tear chunks off them with the types of sharpener under discussion. You only have to listen as you drag a blade through, and when you wipe the blade afterwards the amount of frass is quite alarming - and that's only what remained on the blade. A lot more must have fallen off un-noticed.

I can't afford Damascus blades, and carbon steel is such a problem with rusting, but I've never been satisfied that stainless will sharpen properly on a butcher's steel. It's OK for a while, then it's becomes more and more difficult to get a keen edge - often because the blade is too thick near the cutting edge.

Saw edged blades do cut perfectly well I agree, but I cringe at the thought of dragging my best knives through those gadgets and tearing pieces off them! :surprise:

Dave

P.S. I can't be bothered with a whetstone either, but a decent steel should keep good knives razor sharp. I begin to think the crucial issue is "_good knives_" but I can't bring myself to pay £100+ for one knife.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You do not have to pay those sort of prices for good knives,first decide what knives do you really need, not a set thats for sure.As I do not know what you wish to do with them I cannot suggest, do you need a Cleaver, or a carver or even a saw. Why do you need a serrated blade, if it is fresh then a sharp knife will cut it, or are we talking bread. Weight plays a large part in choosing a knife as well, not just for quality, but it must be comfy fit in your hand. £20 will buy a decent 3 or 5 inch blade pairing knife, will you need anything bigger than say a 9 inch.

If you have a local butcher, have a chat with them.Most Chefs will have bought outrageously overpriced sets, not used half of them either.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

This what my wife uses. She swears by it:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Double-Sid...0-spons&keywords=cucina+knife+sharpener&psc=1


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Bought a pair of 'The World's Sharpest Knife' for bread......Until I used them I had a pinch of salt poised!
They cut everything, even frozen bread!

The 'bread' sized knife is the only one in the range that does this....the others seem to be normal knives requiring sharpening occasionally...I think.

http://tttradingltd.co.uk/product/kitchenwares/worlds-sharpest-knife-set/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Border country isn't it Kev....Greater Derbyshire might be a better description :wink2:
> 
> Graham >


Well it is South Yorkshire, but ti's still Yorkshire, what ever came out of Gloucestershire which had world wide fame


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

ThePrisoner said:


> This what my wife uses. She swears by it:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Double-Sid...0-spons&keywords=cucina+knife+sharpener&psc=1


Now..I like the look of that...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Careful, Graham, women use those to sharpen their tongues. Just sayin'!


Damn, where did I put my tin hat?:greenjumpers:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

tugboat said:


> Careful, Graham, women use those to sharpen their tongues. Just sayin'!
> 
> Damn, where did I put my tin hat?:greenjumpers:


Readers Please note: Tuggers is a single man!

Can you tell?

Graham :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ooooh unkind, he's a lovely bloke


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Careful, Graham, women use those to sharpen their tongues. Just sayin'!
> 
> Damn, where did I put my tin hat?:greenjumpers:


You've met my wife then?

Can I borrow that tin hat? :grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Myself and Mrs GMJ took her father out for lunch today. He's 78 and has a wicked sense of humour.

Mrs GMJ needed a plaster for her toe so asked her dad for one. I chipped in saying 'yeh its for her mouth'

He replied as quick as a flash..."I haven't got any that big"


Bless him :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

ThePrisoner said:


> This what my wife uses. She swears by it:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Double-Sid...0-spons&keywords=cucina+knife+sharpener&psc=1


A better bet is a double sided 1000/8000 grade - your knives will cleanly split hairs ! 🔪


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Get a samurai sword.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Basically, the higher the number, the finer the abrasive grade.

Same as sandpaper. 60 grit is coarse stuff, 1000 is fine, and the emery papers are finer still.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

tugboat said:


> Basically, the higher the number, the finer the abrasive grade.
> 
> Same as sandpaper. 60 grit is coarse stuff, 1000 is fine, and the emery papers are finer still.


Morning mate:smile2:

Yes - I got that immediately after I posted...so I deleted my post :surprise:

You were too quick on the draw for me.:surprise:

There are oodles of these whetstones for sale on Fleabay/Amazon etc so I reckon I'll take a punt for a tenner.

My existing ineffectual jobbie can be relegated to the garden tools/knives I think.

To those who have used these things: would it be a good idea to get a double sided one so there is a rougher start followed by a smoother finish?

ta

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For sharpening other than household stuff I tend to use the diamond sharpeners, they last for ever, I can get an excellent edge on chisels and plane blades etcetera.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

On these whetstone 1000/8000 jobbies do you need to oil or wet them prior to use?

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

GMJ said:


> On these whetstone 1000/8000 jobbies do you need to oil or wet them prior to use?
> 
> ta
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Hi graham

my wife soaks hers in a jug of water prior to use. She said to have a look on you tube for ideas. That's how she learned. She also said to test first on a cheap knife to get the action right. Once mastered you will never look back. She said she hopes that helps. :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Please thank your wife for me...it does help









Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I bought one!

Double sided in a base - only £8.79 on Amazon (it was £10.99 but they applied a 20% discount for some reason!).

Videos on Youtube are pretty straightforward so I'm looking forward to having a try

Cheers all

Graham :smile2:


PS has ANYONE tried ceramic knives at all?


----------

